

Memo to Microsoft CEO - terramars
http://www.crainsnewyork.com/article/20141106/TECHNOLOGY/141109931/memo-to-microsoft-ceo-women-ask-for-less-pay

======
funkyy
What if we will start paying employees based on their skills?

What if some of the companies are already doing it but are bullied by
organizations dealing with pay gaps? Should company increase pay to women and
minorities just to fix their numbers? Wouldn't that be genderism and racism?

